# ispconfig neuinstallation und daten migrieren?



## vikozo (20. Juni 2020)

Hallo

ich habe eine alte Installation debian 9, ispconfig mit Apache Bind usw.
Nun habe ich auch andere Software installiert und wieder teilweise deinstallieren können. Auch hatte ich Probleme mit dem parallelen installieren von PHPs die abgebrochen wurde und nicht mehr deinstalliert werden konnten.

Also meine Idee, ich erstelle einen neuen Server 
The Perfect Server - Debian 10 (Buster) with Apache, BIND, Dovecot, PureFTPD and ISPConfig 3.1








						The Perfect Server - Debian 10 (Buster) with Apache, BIND, Dovecot, PureFTPD and ISPConfig 3.2
					

This tutorial shows how to prepare a Debian 10 server (with Apache2, BIND, Dovecot) for the installation of ISPConfig 3.2. The web hosting control pan...



					www.howtoforge.com
				



hoffe das ist die neuste Version.

Meine Frage wie kompliziert ist es die Daten vom alten System ins neue zu Integrieren. Wobei ISPConfig auf dem Debian9 die neuste Version ist.

Eine weitere frage ein VM-Server für ISPConfig welches ca. 20 Homepage/Domain halten wird, mit schwacher Auslastung. Was ist empfohlen an Anzahl CPU/RAM und Diskspace?

vielen Dank für eure Erfahrung und Feedback
Vinc


----------



## Till (20. Juni 2020)

Zitat von vikozo:


> Meine Frage wie kompliziert ist es die Daten vom alten System ins neue zu Integrieren. Wobei ISPConfig auf dem Debian9 die neuste Version ist.


Kannst Du 'manuell' machen oder mit Migrationstool. Manuell ist auch nicht schwer, man muss einw enig wissen was man so macht unter Linux, gibt es diverse threads im DE und EN Forum dazu. Wenn es schnell und einfachs ein soll und Du ein paar EUR über hast, dann Migrationstool.



Zitat von vikozo:


> Eine weitere frage ein VM-Server für ISPConfig welches ca. 20 Homepage/Domain halten wird, mit schwacher Auslastung. Was ist empfohlen an Anzahl CPU/RAM und Diskspace?


Ich würde da sowas wie den cx21 von Hetzner nehmen: https://www.hetzner.de/cloud (nein, ich werde nicht von denen bezahlt, ich nutze sie nur selbst seit Jahren)  Du kannst auch ggf. mit dem cx11 starten und einfach upgraden, wenn es Dir zu langsam ist.


----------



## vikozo (20. Juni 2020)

@Till vielen Dank für deine rasche Antwort
die Hardware ist zu Hause ;-) 
das mit dem Migrationstool wirst du mir wohl noch erläutern dürfen, aber ich installiere es und hoffe es ist das neuste Dokument zum thema ;-)
gruss
vinc


----------



## Till (20. Juni 2020)

Die Schritt für Schritt Anleitung zum Migrationstool findest Du hier:









						How To Migrate ISPConfig 2, ISPConfig 3.x, Confixx or Plesk to ISPConfig 3.2 (single server)
					

In this howto, well show how to use the ISPConfig Migration Tool 2.0 to migrate a single server to a new ISPConfig 3.1 server. The Migration tool is ...



					www.howtoforge.com


----------



## vikozo (21. Juni 2020)

@Till das wird es mir Wert sein das Migrationstool
---
bei der Perfect Server tutorial aus post #1

bei Punkt 8
vi  /etc/postfix/master.cf

fehlt bei meiner Config das
 -o smtpd_client_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject

ich habe es einfach hineinkopiert hoffe das ist auch gut?
- - - 

weiter unten

echo "update mysql.user set plugin = 'mysql_native_password' where user='root';" | mysql -u root

'mysql_native_password' muss ich da mein eigenes mysql eingeben und so anpassen?

gruss
vinc


----------



## Till (21. Juni 2020)

Zitat von vikozo:


> ich habe es einfach hineinkopiert hoffe das ist auch gut?


ja, das ist richtig.



Zitat von vikozo:


> weiter unten
> 
> echo "update mysql.user set plugin = 'mysql_native_password' where user='root';" | mysql -u root
> 
> 'mysql_native_password' muss ich da mein eigenes mysql eingeben und so anpassen?


Nein. mysql_native_password ist der Name eines mysql plugins.


----------



## vikozo (22. Juni 2020)

hallo
Punkt 13
ich denke der output von 


> quotacheck -avugm


sollte nicht


> quotacheck: Kann kein Dateisystem zum Prüfen finden oder Dateisystem nicht mit der Quota-Option gemountet.





> vi  /etc/fstab




```
1 # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
  2 #
  3 # Use 'blkid' to print the universally unique identifier for a
  4 # device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name devices
  5 # that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
  6 #
  7 # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
  8 /dev/mapper/metis--vg-root /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
  9 # /boot was on /dev/sda1 during installation
 10 # UUID=3dea59d3-f46d-461f-bf0f-8b6a03d7b848 /boot           ext2    defaults        0       2
 11
 12 UUID=3dea59d3-f46d-461f-bf0f-8b6a03d7b848 / ext4 errors=remount-ro,usrjquota=quota.user,grpjquota=quota.group,jqfmt=vfsv0 0 1
 13
 14 /dev/mapper/metis--vg-swap_1 none            swap    sw              0       0
 15 /dev/sr0        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
```
wobei Linie 10 das Original ist und Linie 12 mein Anpassung


----------



## Till (22. Juni 2020)

Mach Deine fstab änderung bitte mal gleich rückgängug, und nicht vorher neu booten, sonst ist der Server vermutlich tot  Du kannst nicht einfach die /boot Partition in / umändern. Du musst das in Deinem Fall in Zeile 8 einfügen. Also Zeile 8 ändern in


```
/dev/mapper/metis--vg-root /               ext4    errors=remount-ro,usrjquota=quota.user,grpjquota=quota.group,jqfmt=vfsv0 0       1
```


----------



## vikozo (24. Juni 2020)

Hallo Geduldiger @Till vielen Dank



> # quotacheck -avugm
> quotacheck: Prüfe /dev/mapper/metis--vg-root [/] fertig
> quotacheck: Cannot stat old user quota file //quota.user: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden. Usage will not be subtracted.
> quotacheck: Cannot stat old group quota file //quota.group: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden. Usage will not be subtracted.
> ...


scheint jetzt besser zu sein! ;-)

aber gleich eine neue Frage


> # php --version
> PHP 7.3.14-1~deb10u1 (cli) (built: Feb 16 2020 15:07:23) ( NTS )


so wie ich es verstehe wird jede Homepage auch als default die version 7.3 verwenden?!

kann ich nun vor der Migration auch gleich die anderen php versionen installieren
gemäss








						Installieren mehrerer PHP Versionen in ispconfig 3  für Debian 8 / Debian 9 / Debian 10 - g00v3R's Blog
					

Mit ispconfig3 haben wir die Möglichkeit, mehrere PHP Versionen zu verwalten und zu installieren, um diese einzelnen Webs zuzuordnen. Hier Zeige ich Euch, wie man das am einfachsten macht.




					www.goover.de
				




das hat das letzt mal auch gut funktioniert für mehrere PHP Versionen zu haben.

gruss
vinc

komisch etwas später kam diese Info


> # quotacheck -avugm
> quotacheck: Prüfe /dev/mapper/metis--vg-root [/] fertig
> quotacheck: 7255 Verzeichnisse und 79393 Dateien geprüft


und noch später


> # quotacheck -avugm
> quotacheck: Quota für users ist bei Mountpunkte / aktiviert, dh. quotacheck könnte die Datei beschädigen.
> Bitte deaktivieren Sie Quotas oder verwenden Sie -f, um die Prüfung zu erzwingen.


----------



## Till (25. Juni 2020)

Ja, Du kannst mehrere PHP Versionen installieren.


----------



## vikozo (25. Juni 2020)

@Till Danke

den Code habe ich gekauft und nun









						How To Migrate ISPConfig 2, ISPConfig 3.x, Confixx or Plesk to ISPConfig 3.2 (single server)
					

In this howto, well show how to use the ISPConfig Migration Tool 2.0 to migrate a single server to a new ISPConfig 3.1 server. The Migration tool is ...



					www.howtoforge.com
				




gibt es das auch auf Deutsch?

Source Server = da wo die Homepage/Mail sind Debian 9
Target Server = der neues Server             Debian 10

*Download and extract the Migration Tool*
Dieser Schritt ist auf dem Target Server?


----------



## Till (25. Juni 2020)

Zitat von vikozo:


> gibt es das auch auf Deutsch?











						So migrieren Sie ISPConfig 2, ISPConfig 3.x, Confixx oder Plesk auf ISPConfig 3.1 (Einzelserver)
					

In diesem Howto zeigen wir Ihnen, wie Sie mit dem ISPConfig Migration Tool 2.0 einen einzelnen Server auf einen neuen ISPConfig 3.1 Server migrieren können. Das Migrationstool ist Teil des ISPConfig Migration Toolkits. Das Migrationstool unterstützt ISPConfig 2 und 3 - 3.1, Plesk 10 - 12.5...



					www.howtoforge.de
				






Zitat von vikozo:


> *Download and extract the Migration Tool*
> Dieser Schritt ist auf dem Target Server?


Nein, im tutorial steht dass Du es auf dem source server laufen lassen musst.


----------



## vikozo (26. Juni 2020)

Hallo @Till



> Testing MySQL connection ... OK
> Testing target server's MySQL setting ...Warning
> *Warning *Your max_allowed_packet setting is < 128M (16M). DB import might fail.
> Copying Let'sEncrypt files to target ... OK


ich habe das gefühl das beim Dry run - diese info nicht erschienen ist!



> [3/393] Syncing /var/www/clients/client2/web2/web to /var/www/clients/client2/web2/


das dieser Task mit 4.5MB/s läuft scheint mir Tief zu sein.
Es sind zwei VM auf der gleichen Hardware
gruss
vinc


----------



## Till (26. Juni 2020)

Zitat von vikozo:


> ich habe das gefühl das beim Dry run - diese info nicht erschienen ist!


Das ist ok, die erscheint natürlich nur wenn Du etwas ändern sollst.



Zitat von vikozo:


> das dieser Task mit 4.5MB/s läuft scheint mir Tief zu sein.
> Es sind zwei VM auf der gleichen Hardware


Das Tool hat keinene Einfluss darauf, wie schnell rsync daten per ssh zwischen Deinen Servern kopiert. Es dauert so lange bis es fertig ist


----------



## vikozo (26. Juni 2020)

beim Task
[327/393] Propagating database
wäre es schön wenn ein Zähler dabei wäre - weil nicht ersichtlich ob etwas passiert oder etwas hängt!
Beim Mail und Homepage kopiren wurde gezeigt das etwas läuft


----------



## Till (26. Juni 2020)

Sowas ich nicht für jede Funktion möglich. MySQL gibt keinen Fortschritt beim einlesen von SQL Dumps an.


----------



## vikozo (26. Juni 2020)

@Till  viel Dank!
Jeden Euro Wert das MigrationsTool  - läuft alles auf dem neuen Server.
opnSense musste nur das NAT auf den neuen Server zeigen und es klappte auf anhieb!

Einzig die Email-Adressen unter dem alten Roundcube sind nicht im neuen transferiert worden.

und das DNS/Bind9 Log file


----------



## Till (26. Juni 2020)

Bind logfiles zu transferieren macht keinen Sinn und Roundcube gehört nicht direkt zu ISPConfig, dessen datenbank kann man auch nicht eben mal kopieren, wenn nicht die selbe Version installiert ist.


----------



## vikozo (26. Juni 2020)

Hallo @Till 
nicht transferien nur unter /var/log find ich nichts mit bind9 oder DNS in der neuen Installation!

und wegen roundcube mal schauen wie ich es raus und rein kopieren kann von Hand!


----------



## Till (26. Juni 2020)

Zitat von vikozo:


> nicht transferien nur unter /var/log find ich nichts mit bind9 oder DNS in der neuen Installation!


Bind logged an sich immer ins syslog, also /var/log/syslog


----------



## vikozo (26. Juni 2020)

Hallo @Till 
mein syslog hat nie eine info von dns oder Bind aber funktionieren tut es!


----------

